# Star Wars Episode VII: Carrie Fisher bestätigt ihre Rückkehr als Prinzessin Leia



## FrankMoers (6. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: Carrie Fisher bestätigt ihre Rückkehr als Prinzessin Leia* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: Carrie Fisher bestätigt ihre Rückkehr als Prinzessin Leia


----------



## FlyingDutch (6. März 2013)

Ob sie wieder nur Szenen bekommt in denen sie sitzt oder sich anlehnt, weil sie zu betrunken ist um eigenständig zu stehen ?

Mir als Fan, hätte es besser gefallen die alten Charaktere ruhen zu lassen, und in der Zeitlinie ein ganzes Stück nach vorne zu schreiten um die vorprogrammierten Konflikte mit dem Expanded Universe zu umgehen. Falls die zuviel Mist verzapfen oder es zu kitschig wird, müsste ich die nachfolgenden Filme aus meinem Gedächtnis verbannen, ebenso wie ich es auch mit dem vierten Indiana Jones Film getan habe, den ja glücklicherweise niemals gab. 

Ich muss Harrison Ford und Carrie Fisher (und ganz sicher nicht Mark Hamill) jedenfalls nicht mehr als gealterte Helden in den neuen Filmen sehen. 
Andererseits hat mir der neue Tron Film sehr gut gefallen (was allerdings auch zu einem erheblichem Maße am Soundtrack gelegen hat) und mit Pulp Fiction hat Disney sie bewiesen, dass sie auch schmutzigen Stoff unter's Volk bringen können.

Noch sind meine Hoffnungen nicht begraben.


----------



## staplerfahrer (6. März 2013)

Omg, ich hoffe bis dahin hat Sie abgenommen und wenigstens ein bißchen den Drogen und Alkohol abgesagt.
Aber ich bin mal gespannt was sie aus dem Stoff machen, viel schlimmer als bei Episode 1 kann es ja nicht werden.


----------



## Vordack (6. März 2013)

Carrie Fischer, Mark Hamill und Harrison Ford wieder in den alten Rollen vereint, ein Traum meiner Kindheit könnte Wahrheit werden


----------



## Peter23 (6. März 2013)

Hast du dir mal aktuelle Bilder deiner Helden angesehen?
Selbst wenn sie mitspielen, werden sie nicht den Film tragen.
Allenfalls in einer Nebenrolle, Rückblenden als Opa der aktuellen Helden oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. März 2013)

Mir ist das EU relativ schnuppe, ich meine Han Solo, Luke Skywalker und Prinzessin Leia mit den gleichen Schauspielern von damals und natürlich gealtert... einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Lukecheater (6. März 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal aktuelle Bilder deiner Helden angesehen?
> Selbst wenn sie mitspielen, werden sie nicht den Film tragen.
> Allenfalls in einer Nebenrolle, Rückblenden als Opa der aktuellen Helden oder ähnliches.


 
Du? Bis auf Carrie Fisher kann man an denen doch nix aussetzen.


----------



## Peter23 (6. März 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du? Bis auf Carrie Fisher kann man an denen doch nix aussetzen.


 

Ich will hier nur die falsche Freunde einiger Fans dämpfen. Die drei werden in den Filmen mitspielen, ja.

Aber es wird kein Film *über* Luke, Lea und Han Solo sein, sie werden *nicht* die Hauptrollen spielen. Für die angepeilte Zielgruppe (12, 14?) sind sie einfach zu alt.

Tut weh, ist aber so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2013)

Ich vermute auch, dass man sie dann einfach nur mal so in einer Nebenrolle vielleicht für ein paar Minuten sieht. Hauptrolle glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## soranPanoko (7. März 2013)

FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Ob sie wieder nur Szenen bekommt in denen sie sitzt oder sich anlehnt, weil sie zu betrunken ist um eigenständig zu stehen ?
> 
> Mir als Fan, hätte es besser gefallen die alten Charaktere ruhen zu lassen, und in der Zeitlinie ein ganzes Stück nach vorne zu schreiten um die vorprogrammierten Konflikte mit dem Expanded Universe zu umgehen. Falls die zuviel Mist verzapfen oder es zu kitschig wird, müsste ich die nachfolgenden Filme aus meinem Gedächtnis verbannen, ebenso wie ich es auch mit dem vierten Indiana Jones Film getan habe, den ja glücklicherweise niemals gab.
> 
> ...



Ja sicheer, damit die ganzen Leute, die das EU nicht kennen auf einmal fragen dürfen: WTF? Imperiale Ritter? Gutes Imperium? Galaktische Allianz? Wo ist die Republick?...

Im EU ist zuviel passiert um das noch einigermaßen passend für leute umzusetzen, die es nicht kennen (ohne das EU einfach zu verfilmen, was sie ja nach eigener aussage nicht machen wollen)... entsprechend wird man das EU wohl getrost ignorieren, weil die Alternative fehlt.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal aktuelle Bilder deiner Helden angesehen?
> Selbst wenn sie mitspielen, werden sie nicht den Film tragen.
> Allenfalls in einer Nebenrolle, Rückblenden als Opa der aktuellen Helden oder ähnliches.


 
Von der Fischer nicht.

Und Harrison Ford werde ich immer lieben 

Das ist der Lauf der Welt - Menschen altern. Ob das häßlich ist ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde zB bei vielen Schauspielern daß sie im Alter 1000 mal besser sind als früher. Redford, Connery, nur um 2 zu nennen.

Besser als ein 50 jähriger Tom Cruise der im MI4 oder 5 immer noch wie 30 aussieht, dank Schmincke. In dem neuen Film von ihm soll er ja reifer aissehen, da freu ich mich als Tom Cruise Fan drauf.


----------



## soranPanoko (7. März 2013)

Einfach mal in google eingeben 

Sind alle ebne älter (und auch runder)) gworden, als Jedi usw. finde ich das etwas unpassend, aber daran kann man ja arbeiten


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. März 2013)

Eigentlich wäre es marketingtechnisch ziemich schlau die Filme nach dem EU anzusetzen. Zum einen hat es schon 2 mal funktioniert die Star Wars Filme an Punkten zu starten, wo die Zuschauer eigentlich Anfangs null wussten was grade abgeht. Die Grundlagen für den Film wird ja sowieso mit dem Anfangstext gegeben und sollte zum Verständnis reichen.
Alle diejenigen, die immernoch offene Fragen nach dem Film haben, werden dann in das EU reinschnuppern evtl. dann Bücher, Spiele und Comics kaufen. Dies wäre wiederum Absatz für Disney aus dieser Quelle.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. März 2013)

Es gibt Schauspieler, die mit 60 noch toll aussehen. Hamill und Fisher gehören definitiv nicht dazu. Vor allem Fisher hat einfach zuviel Raubbau mit ihrer Gesundheit betrieben, der sieht man jede geschluckte Pille und jeden Cocktail an.


----------



## soranPanoko (7. März 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es marketingtechnisch ziemich schlau die Filme nach dem EU anzusetzen. Zum einen hat es schon 2 mal funktioniert die Star Wars Filme an Punkten zu starten, wo die Zuschauer eigentlich Anfangs null wussten was grade abgeht. Die Grundlagen für den Film wird ja sowieso mit dem Anfangstext gegeben und sollte zum Verständnis reichen.
> Alle diejenigen, die immernoch offene Fragen nach dem Film haben, werden dann in das EU reinschnuppern evtl. dann Bücher, Spiele und Comics kaufen. Dies wäre wiederum Absatz für Disney aus dieser Quelle.



Oder die Leute Sagen WTF und lassens einfach ...
 Bei der PT wusste man ja von vorne herein was grob passiert, schlieslich ing es um darth vader und wie die republick zum Imperium wird, was man aus der orginalen Trillogy kannte. Man hat da nicht bei 0 angefangen. es gab auch keinen wirklichen Bruch. Wenn man aber irgendwo in dem EU anfängt gibt es einen recht starken bruch, so dass es eher die Leute abschreckt als neugierig macht .... Zmal viele nicht wirklich viel Lesen usw.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt Schauspieler, die mit 60 noch toll aussehen. Hamill und Fisher gehören definitiv nicht dazu. Vor allem Fisher hat einfach zuviel Raubbau mit ihrer Gesundheit betrieben, der sieht man jede geschluckte Pille und jeden Cocktail an.


 
Dieses ganza geblubber von wegen im Alter wird man hässlich und Falten seien unattraktiv ist sowieso nur Marketing-Geblubber und Hollywood-Clichee.


----------



## Peter23 (7. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächsten Hauptdarsteller in dem Miliardenprojekt Star Wars? Ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2013)

@Peter23

Ich habe Die zwar nie wiedersprochen (hier), aber jetzt tu ich es 

Ich bin ja stolz auf Dich daß Du es geschafft hast aktuelle Bilder von Mark und Carrie zu finden, und wie "alt" sie aussehen. Wie viele Hollywood Filme hast Du bis jetzt gesehen? Wenn es mehr sind als 5 würde es mich wundern. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daß die ganzen Stars so aussehen wie sie in Filmen aussehen oder?

Ich gebe Dir Brief und Siegel daß, wenn es gewünscht wird, Merk Hammill und Carrie Fischer mit etwas Training und "ein wenig" Makeup für die Leadrollen im neuen SW passen würden.

Wollt noch Beweise posten, hab aber nen Termin. L8er


----------



## Peter23 (7. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Peter23
> 
> Ich habe Die zwar nie wiedersprochen (hier), aber jetzt tu ich es
> 
> ...


 
Wir werden es nie erfahren, da sie nie in den Leadrollen der neuen Star Wars Filme zu sehen seien werden.
Wenn ich mich irren sollte, (werden wir in fünf Jahren sehen) werde ich dir nie mehr widersprechen und alle Post von dir im Forum liken.

Die Bilder waren übrigens die ersten die bei Google zu finden waren, sind schon wieder ein paar Jahre alt, Fischer ist geschminkt und hat gefärbte Haare. Im Originalzustand sieht es wohl noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uaaaaaahhh !!!

Carrie Fisher schockt mich nicht wirklich, ich kannte bereits ihre jüngsten Pics, aber Hamill ???

Also wenn die ihr Rollenengagement erhalten, muss da mit mehr als nur MakeUp und Training geholfen werden.
Lucas hätte ihre Köpfe einfach auf Körperdoubles gesetzt.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uaaaaaahhh !!!
> 
> Carrie Fisher schockt mich nicht wirklich, ich kannte bereits ihre jüngsten Pics, aber Hamill ???
> 
> ...


 
Also Carrie Fisher ist, wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, klar...aber was soll bitte an Mark Hamill so schlimm sein? Der sieht für mich aus wie der Mark Hamill aus der alten Star Wars Trilogie nur in, und das wird euch jetzt vermutlich schocken.... ALT  
Da muss ich mich natürlich auch fragen wie sowas in 30 Jahren passieren kann  !!!!!11111einseinseins11111!!!!!!


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wenn die ihr Rollenengagement erhalten, muss da mit mehr als nur MakeUp und Training geholfen werden.


CGI


----------



## Exar-K (7. März 2013)

Ich sehe da kein Problem.



Spoiler



Sie wurden beide für eine Huttenrolle gecastet.


----------



## grawnanopi (7. März 2013)

Das schockt mich wirklich !
Ich dachte es könnte nicht mehr schlimmer werden als Disney Lucas Arts gekauft hat.
Der einzige Schauspieler den ich für Star Wars als Reboot gut finde ist Harisson Ford ,obwohl seine Rolle als Han Solo eigentlich erbärmlich ist.
Schaut euch mal aktuelle Bilder von Carrie Fisher und Hamill an!
Ich denke die Hauptrollen sollen neuere (qualifizierte) Schauspieler bekommen z.B Jeremy Renner wäre perfekt und man müsste vor allem Ewan McGregor irgendwie wieder ins Boot kriegen , obwohl es von der Story nicht geht --> egal sollen sie halt noch ein Prequel machen 

Mein Fazit ist , dass sie einfach keine weiteren Filme machen sollten, aber naja Disney steht halt auf Geld (wer nicht ?).
Es werden eh ganz viele vor allem kleine Padawans anschauen , nach The Clone Wars kann ja eh nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2013)

Menschen altern nun mal. Mit 60 sieht man eben nicht mehr aus wie mit 20 oder 30. Ist nun mal so.
Ich finde, da sollte man aber nicht ständig drauf rumhacken oder zu tun, als seien sie irgendwie krank. Das finde ich dann schon sehr oberflächlich. Man kann es ja auch von der anderen Seite sehen. Solche Menschen haben viel (Lebens-)Erfahrung, die ein 20jähriger ja nicht hat. Und das kann man sich ja durchaus zunutze machen.
Und das wissen auch sicher die Regisseure oder der Regisseur.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (7. März 2013)

@Shadow_Man

Erfahrung bringt rein gar nichts, Intelligenz und Logisches denken braucht man, und das haben/können die meistens Alten Menschen einfach nicht.
Ich freu mich trotzdem drauf alle in Episode 7 wiederzusehen!


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uaaaaaahhh !!!
> 
> Carrie Fisher schockt mich nicht wirklich, ich kannte bereits ihre jüngsten Pics, aber Hamill ???


 Komisch, mir geht's genau andersrum: Hamill könnte ich mir problemlos vorstellen, Fisher nach dem obigen Foto hingegen ... eher nicht.

Dann aber wiederum gibt es auch noch dieses Foto (2011):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also Carrie Fisher ist, wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, klar...aber was soll bitte an Mark Hamill so schlimm sein? Der sieht für mich aus wie der Mark Hamill aus der alten Star Wars Trilogie nur in, und das wird euch jetzt vermutlich schocken.... ALT
> Da muss ich mich natürlich auch fragen wie sowas in 30 Jahren passieren kann  !!!!!11111einseinseins11111!!!!!!


 Naja, in den 1990er und frühen 2000ern sah er  für sein Alter noch ziemlich fit aus, aber wie sich das innerhalb von wenigen Jahren drastisch ändern kann, ist irgendwie schon erschreckend.

Gegenbeispiel Harrison Ford: Der sieht mit seinen nunmehr 70 Jahren zwar recht faltig aus, physisch betrachtet hat er sich verdammt gut gehalten.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, in den 1990er und frühen 2000ern sah er  für sein Alter noch ziemlich fit aus, aber wie sich das innerhalb von wenigen Jahren drastisch ändern kann, ist irgendwie schon erschreckend.
> 
> Gegenbeispiel Harrison Ford: Der sieht mit seinen nunmehr 70 Jahren zwar recht faltig aus, physisch betrachtet hat er sich verdammt gut gehalten.


 
Naja, finde ich jetzt aber eher normal, dass man im Alter ein paar kilos draufpackt und sollte es für die Rolle erwünscht sein würde der mit Sicherheit in kurzer Zeit wieder relativ fit aussehen.


----------



## soranPanoko (7. März 2013)

Naja, da Jedis nicht gerade dafür bekannt sind sich mit dem alter gehen zu lassen, wäre in form bringen wohl das mindeste


----------

